# my doctor found me in type 2 diabetic



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hi everybody. 

I am currently 34 and submit my online application on 15th may. Now I am preparing for medical checkup. Three years ago my doctor found me in type 2 diabetic. Now I am taking oral medicine and long acting insulin only one time in a day (24 hours). My sugar level is always normal and still no diabetic related symptoms have externally. All of my medical condition is ok. One of my friends informs me no need to mention from 26E that I have diabetic. I want to know is it makes any problem for me in the future. Or due to this diabetes can reject my application.


I am very nervous now. Hope I will get a good suggestion from this forum.

Thanks
Opu


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

You should declare it, diabetes that can be controlled is not a cause for rejection.

Don't try to hide it, because the blood test will show the symptoms and then they'll order more tests and things will obviously come out. Then they'll ask why you didn't declare.




Opu28 said:


> Hi everybody.
> 
> I am currently 34 and submit my online application on 15th may. Now I am preparing for medical checkup. Three years ago my doctor found me in type 2 diabetic. Now I am taking oral medicine and long acting insulin only one time in a day (24 hours). My sugar level is always normal and still no diabetic related symptoms have externally. All of my medical condition is ok. One of my friends informs me no need to mention from 26E that I have diabetic. I want to know is it makes any problem for me in the future. Or due to this diabetes can reject my application.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamil_tech (May 21, 2009)

Dear Opu,

I understand your situation. I also heard one of my relative have diabetes but he hide it and his medical test was successful. I don’t know really the way medical test is done. So please talk with some one have real experience about it. Hope he can help u . 

Arif


----------



## rangola1 (Jul 14, 2009)

Diabetic is not very dangerous or incurable disease....its a common in most of the people and in most of the country. So, there is no problem in declaring that even if u don't want to declare it that is also no probs...........but anyway they know by in blood test and ur visa *will not get rejected bcos of diabetic*.

so, don't worry and proceed with ur medicals.....All the best


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Type 2 diabetes isnt an incurable illness anyway is it! I had it about 6 years ago and my consultant told me to go on a low carb eating plan and I havent had it or the medication since

Jo xx


----------



## Opu28 (Aug 31, 2009)

Dear all,

Thank you very much for all of your greate sugestions. Can someone Please tell me what should i really do now for facing my madical. Should I do my medical test by other doctor before facing the final madical ?

Thanks all
Opu


----------



## oz.productguy (May 12, 2016)

Do not hide that you have diabetes. Even if they dont take the blood sample, it WILL show up in the routine urine test. 

it did for me. I had declared that I have borderline diabetes and took oral once a day medicine and they did not request for further tests.


----------

